# Mass. Dems frightened of Trump !



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I know this is usually KW's realm but found this on the internet and truly hope the working class people in Massachusetts get out and vote.

Trump's victory lab


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Trump is killing it in Mass. How insane would it be to see Mass go red for this election?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Trump is killing it in Mass. How insane would it be to see Mass go red for this election?


That is a distinct possibility considering the other choices.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

woodyd said:


> IIRC, the last time Mass went red was for Reagan. They say it takes a Carter to have a Reagan.
> I'll admit when I'm wrong and I definitely was here. Early on I didn't think Trump stood a chance, I thought our best hope to elect a Republican would be a traditional candidate like Bush, but I'm glad I was wrong in this case.


I didn't consider Trump a legitimate contender either. He was a bit of a joke the last time around, but he's the perfect "middle finger " to give the dems and rhinos


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

So, my question is this: Im basically a Republican. In the primary, do I vote for Bernie in an attempt to derail Hillary? I HATE Hillary and would do whatever I could to end her candidacy. Lying, conniving sack of shit. Is this a waste of a vote because she is unstoppable now? 

Or do I vote for Trump to help give the middle finger to the democrats?

Decisions, decisions…..


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Crazy Otto said:


> So, my question is this: Im basically a Republican. In the primary, do I vote for Bernie in an attempt to derail Hillary? I HATE Hillary and would do whatever I could to end her candidacy. Lying, conniving sack of shit. Is this a waste of a vote because she is unstoppable now?
> 
> Or do I vote for Trump to help give the middle finger to the democrats?
> 
> Decisions, decisions&#8230;..


I am unenrolled and going to vote for Bernie screw Hillary any way we can !!


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

KW, I'm unenrolled as well. Always vote the Repub ticket. Being unenrolled gives me options. Should have made that clear in the last post.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Not sure who to vote for Tuesday, still find it hard to believe Trump is a legitimate contender. Don't get me wrong my vote goes to anybody or anything of Hillary. Even Fox news is saying Trump can't beat her but their bias towards the main steam republican party is obvious. Even some dems I know are considering Trump so maybe he can beat her.
I should have disaffiliated myself just to vote for Bernie over that hag.


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

I'd think voting for Hill-dogg is the best way to screw her over. Bernie has some momentum right now, like him or not he believes what he says and people see that. I think people also see that the Hill would burry me under her woodshed if it would get her back in the White House. I bet alot of Prius driving socialists will be at the polls voting for him, and I would be worried about that match up goin in the DEMs favor. But just imagine how bad Trump would destroy her in the debate. It would comical, I can see her crying on stage....there is no way she would win against trump.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

woodyd said:


> Exactly. Hillary is the more beatable demoRAT in this race. Check out these polls, showing potential matchups between different dems and Republicans. RealClearPolitics - 2016 Latest 2016 Presidential General Election Polls
> Across the board, Sanders polls stronger against Trump, and every other Republican, than does Clinton. I'm also unenrolled, but for all intents and purposes a Republican, but I will be pulling a D ballot on Tuesday to vote for Clinton, because I think she is the more beatable dem in the race, the Dem nomination will be close in MA, and the Republican nomination is not even in doubt at this point.


Disagree. Hillary is smart, shrew, calculating etc. and she has the backing of the establishment. If its a Trump/Clinton race, the establishment will back the hag because she will keep the machine rolling. She lies about everything but people don't care. She has the political cred to do the job. Trump is too much of a wild card. I see her getting him cranked up in a debate to the point his head explodes.
Bernie, on the other hand, is an idiot. Trump would destroy him in a debate and in a general election as well.

Was reading on line where the idea has been floated for a Rubio/Kasich ticket with Cruz withdrawing under the promise of a SCOTUS nomination after the election. Have to say, the article made sense&#8230;..


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

She is smart and does have the backing, but she's not likable in anyway and selling her as the next POTUS to the American public, I just don't see happening. I think if you put her next to Trump, he will be quick and witty and taring apart all the skeletons she has, and the shrew, cold, unfunny and the not like-able Hillary will be on stage for the world to see.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Danusmc0321 said:


> She is smart and does have the backing, but she's not likable in anyway and selling her as the next POTUS to the American public, I just don't see happening. I think if you put her next to Trump, he will be quick and witty and taring apart all the skeletons she has, and the shrew, cold, unfunny and the not like-able Hillary will be on stage for the world to see.


Very accurate.

Trump will win in the general against her. The establishment/liberal controlled media will have you think otherwise, however the reality is that Hillary is extraordinarily unlikeable. You'd think that the Bernie supporters would at least be amicable towards her, however the reality is just the opposite. They loathe and despise her. Berries support is from foolish college kids who are more interested in social justice and freebies, and the reality is that they're the least voting age group.

Trump is the anti-Obama, and since this country has had absolutely enough of him, from both sides of the party, Trump will glide into the White House.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Very accurate.
> 
> Trump will win in the general against her. The establishment/liberal controlled media will have you think otherwise, however the reality is that Hillary is extraordinarily unlikeable. You'd think that the Bernie supporters would at least be amicable towards her, however the reality is just the opposite. They loathe and despise her. Berries support is from foolish college kids who are more interested in social justice and freebies, and the reality is that they're the least voting age group.
> 
> Trump is the anti-Obama, and since this country has had absolutely enough of him, from both sides of the party, Trump will glide into the White House.


Boy, I hope you're right.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hank Moody said:


> NO DOUBT


I hope you and Crazy Otto are both right.......


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

What I don't like about this up coming election is that the 47% of the voting public don't pay taxes and these are the nitwits who will decide how much I will pay.


----------

